# DVD Boxsets for motorhome



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I find I enjoy watching TV more in the motorhome than I do at home.

In the house I find it difficult to concentrate on watching anything longer than half an hour - probably because there's always something else needing done.
In the van I relax more and enjoy a bit of TV.

After working my way through 5 series of House, I was wondering what I was going to watch next.
Brainwave - went to video shop and picked up used boxsets of the first 3 series of '24'.

Never seen it and don't know if I'll like it, but at £7 a series can't really go wrong.

What do you watch when away in the van?


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

We love Only Fools and Horses, got all the episodes  Thinking about buying the Lost boxset, that should take us a few trips to wade through :wink:


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the last series of Shameless I will attempt to go through on our next trip. At long last I worked out how to transfer recorded programs from one hard drive to another and then burn them to disc. Why do they make dvd recorders so complicated?


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Recently bought a DVD recorder/rewriter so I have started recording all the late night films I usually fall asleep watching, labelling them and put in the M/H ready for our next trip.

Bob


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My Family, Gavin & Stacey, and we pick up DVD's from car boot sales.
It's funny but I enjoy TV more in the M/H also.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I am totally different, I enjoy watching films at home, and cannot read, In the MH I read a lot and really enjoy it, I think it may be because we sit out in the fresh air and it just passes time.

Started using audio books on iphone but now have a tendency to fall asleep listening to it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Box Sets*

Hello Hebez,

I am the same, I have only just put a TV back in the lounge at home, only for Mrs. TM as I don't bother with it.

I bought Mrs TM a box set of Benidorm last Christmas. When we went away last New year to Spain, the weather was a bit naff and we watched the entire set start-to-finish!.

I like.......

Brit Films 
French Cinema
Documentaries 
Comedy Stand-up

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am wandering the charity shops etc looking for old series of New Tricks.

cabby


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We have a boxset of Dads army we watch... mostly when the kids are asleep as they moan :lol: 


At home I'm enjoying the New Eddie stobart series & Ice road truckers.

I think I've got a Lorry fetish :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got massive box set of Upstairs Downstairs - all 24 dvd's - am having a ball can't imagine anyone else in my household wanting to watch them but am not caring at mo.

Am fancying Thomas & Sarah next and then Downton Abbey when that is available.

Nowt like a good boned corset to get you going.... 


Greenie


----------



## Starsailor (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got the " Carry On " Ultimate collection !!! I was brought up on this slap stick comedy ......... classic .

Thirty films to enjoy ! :lol:


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good topic Hezbez..!

For us, this is an easy .....

*The West Wing*

All 7 seasons are available on DVD, which you can buy individually or as a complete box set for around £40 now I believe.

It is simply exceptional. Superbly written, paced and acted. Just bring your brain and a glass of red!

Our "personal best" :lol: is 4 episodes in a row, into the early hours, as it can become a bit compulsive and you just *have* to see what happens next ... *and* have the glass of red to go with it! 8O 8O

I don't want to hijack the thread, but has anyone else watched all WW and enjoyed like we have?

If anyone has come across something else as compulsive do add to this thread. Some friends have recommended Band of Brothers but not tried yet.

Watching this thread with interest.....  

cheers
john


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Clint Eastwoods cowboys.
Vanishing poin
The Italian Job
Fools and Horses

I can watch them all again.
I love a boned corset too.
Not too tight tho.


Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh, I must be a boring ole fart. 24 hour news when I get a signal. So I can see what the real world is doing (or suffering) while I am swanning.

Froidensharden ............. I think?

Ray.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have loads of favourites that we take with us and enjoy watching even if we have seen them umpteen times before!!

Still Game
Supernatural
Laurel and Hardy
Black Books
The IT Crowd
South Park
Scrubs
Father Ted
24
Lost
House
Oooooooooooooooooh thats quite a list!!

PS Some of these are my sons!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Nowt like a good boned corset to get you going....
> 
> Greenie


Oh, I do love a good period drama - Saw Cranston recently and it was great.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Still Game


Sooo funny!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I tend to look through http://www.hotukdeals.com a couple of times a day and often see tv series we've missed when screened, going cheap.

We picked up very cheaply last year, Rumpole of the Bailey which we had missed and only seen the odd one since.
Great series.


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

:roll: we have on board the whole series of Foyles War which I love also The Thornbirds, John Wayne westerns, loads of sci fi for him, I have to read when they are on, as I hate them. The House of Elliott is another one which I can watch umpteen times and also the full set of Catherine Cookson's stories which we both enjoy.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe we should have DVD swaps/sales at the MHF meets and rallies!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh Thornbirds and House of Elliot they are now on my wish list.

Greenie


----------



## Paddypop (May 27, 2010)

*DVD box sets*



We are steadily working our way through 10 Series' of Stargate, just started on Series 6!

Find we don't have time to watch them when at home as there is always something else to do.

We have only owned our van since April and find we don't actually need a TV as a lap top does the job for most TV programmes provided we can get a WIFI signal!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

1 The West Wing, box set.

2 Boston Legal box set

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We have loads saved up for early retirement..

All the 'Fools & Horses' to cheer us up on a rainy day.

Shes's got loads of CSI miami's, law & order etc etc

I've got lots of travel ones...

Life on earth, Palins travels, Charlie Boorman, etc

Loads of 'classic' films from years gone by that you can always watch again.

Lots copied from hard drive, some from elsewhere :roll: 

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Only for winter evenings but we have over 600 DVDs with us including many old films. Lots of black and whites, Cary Grant, Ealing comedies, all the John Le Carre etc.

Full series: West wing, Sopranos, Foyles War, Band of Brothers, Lewis, Morse, Doc Martin, NCIS, 24, I Claudius, Mad Men, The Wire, Family Guy, South Park.

Are we the least sociable among you? Alan.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, Grout20 and Gemmy, we have to agree with you, when Patty and I were away this past year, we took the box set of 'West Wing' with us and avidly watched 2 DVDs a night,,,,,,, all washed down with lashings of red wine. :? Last year, 2009, we took Harry Pearce and his 'Spooks' team with us to France, 'we all' enjoyed the holiday,,,,, We shall start watching another DVD re-run of West Wing, as the evenings start drawing in,,,,,, plus Spooks, series 9 is showing on BBC, every Monday. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

*Dvd boxsets*

We have 2 children aged 12 (girl) and 10 (boy). A few years ago we wanted somthing we could all watch while away. We bought series 1 of The Waltons! We are now on series 4. The storylines are still relevant today, probably more so in fact. £7 for 24 episodes on Amazon................Hobey


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Signal*



raynipper said:


> Gosh, I must be a boring ole fart. 24 hour news when I get a signal. So I can see what the real world is doing (or suffering) while I am swanning.
> 
> Froidensharden ............. I think?
> 
> Ray.


when you can get a signal!

Must be the French heat!

TM


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad it's not just us. We have these ones and enjoy them 

Prime Susupect Collection 
Steve McQueen Collection 
Green Wing
Life on Mars
Planet Earth

We stick all our favourite DVD's into a CD wallet and take them with us too. I never travel without Withnail. 

We do get out the van and look at places when we are there honest.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers is our favourite.

Woody......one beer coming up Mr Peterson.

Norm........wrong Woody..one beer going down Mr Peterson.

Superb.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Darling Buds of May, Black Adder and Benidorm plus the ipod goes where we go.


----------

